# How much is he worth?



## huntseatgirl (Mar 16, 2009)

also wanted to add that he doesn't have a single spook or refusal in him....total sweetheart.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

He looks like such a sweet guy. :] Very flashy jumper, super scopey!

Around here, he's probably go for around $10,00 just because of his injury. He also looks more like a jumper than a hunter, and around here, hunters go for more than jumpers. If he was still able to show more scope, 20k+.


----------



## huntseatgirl (Mar 16, 2009)

Yep, it's the same way with hunters around here, and much as I love his jump I know it's not very hunter-y! Lol. At this point we don't really know what his scope is, as his soundness hasn't been tested past 3'6. But he doesn't need to do the big stuff with me so why push him?  Thanks for your reply!


----------



## huntseatgirl (Mar 16, 2009)

anyone else?


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

$10,000-$12,000 if you're lucky. He is very attractive, great conformation, and very scopey. However, he is reaching his peak age, and he has that injury which would definitely decrease his value significantly.


----------



## Sophia (Jun 30, 2009)

ummm in canada $8000-$12000...very beautiful but more of a jumper look the hunter.


----------



## SarahHershey (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd say $8-10K without X-rays, and extensive imaging of ALL of his legs. I personally wouldn't buy just because of the injury, and the fact, they almost always resurface. He's adorable, but not much of a hunter. I would say $15,000 if there was proof he was 100% sound, and he was a little younger. In the picture of him O/F his form is sub par at best, and it might just be that picture, but that(him not tucking his legs, or using his neck) would immensly decrease his value. But like I said, super cute, and I think your very lucky to find such a sweet boy.


----------



## Sheeple (Oct 19, 2009)

I agree around $8K, at his age and with that injury.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

SarahHershey said:


> In the picture of him O/F his form is sub par at best, and it might just be that picture, but that(him not tucking his legs, or using his neck) would immensly decrease his value. But like I said, super cute, and I think your very lucky to find such a sweet boy.


I agree, however it could be because he has jumped so high that he really doesn't put much effort into smaller jumps, I'd definitely put a picture of him going over something bigger.

I'd market him as a lower level jumper school master type horse, as he sounds like he could pack a kid around up to to 3'6".


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Silly unrelated question. Do you have permission to use that copyrighted photo or did you steal it from the photographers site?


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

You can send him to CA to live with me


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

If hes has jumped and been show as extensively as you say he should be tucking a whole lot better. No Grand Prix rider is going to push a horse higher if the horse doesn't have good form at lower level stuff.

Whats his show name?


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

sillybunny11486 said:


> If hes has jumped and been show as extensively as you say he should be tucking a whole lot better. No Grand Prix rider is going to push a horse higher if the horse doesn't have good form at lower level stuff.


A lot of horses will show good form on the lower stuff, go up to do the higher stuff, and then when they get back down they are super lazy about it. It looks to me he's being lazy about it and basically cantering over it. Also some horses that end up doing upper level jumpers don't feel like really cracking their backs and jumping it over small jumps. Even if they've never done higher stuff, its easy, why bother? You can hardly judge a horse who did upper level stuff on a 2ft jump, especially at 17hh.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Not sure I totally agree. A horse that is going to jump that high has to really want to do it. Most (not all) horses who really enjoy jumping over jump small stuff.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

I agree with you thats true for about half or more before they start doing the big stuff, and for others horses just seems like a waste of effort. Especially after they've already done really high stuff, 2ft seems more like a raised canter pole.


----------



## huntseatgirl (Mar 16, 2009)

Clarifying a few things!

1) Alwaysbehind: Not stolen as I have actually purchased that particular photo and so felt I had permission to use the proof.... but I should probably have linked to it instead of posting the picture  I'll go ahead and take it down, I guess.
2) upsidedown: I like your idea of marketing him as a packer, but since he is so soft and sensitive I don't know that a kid or a novice wouldn't be intimidated by him! Also I'm not actually trying to sell him, this was just for funsies 
3) sillybunny11486: rest assured, I wasn't exaggerating or lying  I have his passport and his show record and I'm fully aware of the level he has competed at. Also, believe me, this is a horse that truly enjoys jumping. And what upsidedown says about his form is totally correct...I've seen him looking beautiful over the bigger stuff, but he really doesn't try at all over anything I do with him. In the very beginning, I actually had issues trying to get him to do 2'3'' trot jumps, because he would just treat them like trot poles  That is, he would go over them but there would be no jump. Haha.
I agree with all that's been said about his jumping form being crappy. Believe it or not, that's actually a pretty good picture of his knees, most of the time he barely picks them up.

Wow, that turned into quite an essay!


----------



## huntseatgirl (Mar 16, 2009)

sillybunny11486 said:


> Not sure I totally agree. A horse that is going to jump that high has to really want to do it. Most (not all) horses who really enjoy jumping over jump small stuff.


I just now saw this! He does, in fact, overjump most things, I guess you can't tell from the picture I posted...one of his barn nicknames is "Sprouts Wings" because he has a tendency to go soaring over little 2'6 oxers


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

I figured it was for fun, but if you do market him that's what I'd angle him as. Maybe not a packer, but I feel like for a brave talented kid trying to move up some levels in jumpers he'd be a nice schoolmaster. I'd steal him if I wasn't so small and if I had the money xD The last 17h horse I rode my leg barely came off the saddle pad - its hard being 5'1" xD


----------



## huntseatgirl (Mar 16, 2009)

Yep, definitely agree with you, he'd make a lovely children's jumper. And I'd say it's harder being 5'11 like me! Haha. Anything smaller than this boy and I look like I'm going to crush the horse! XD Haha if that's the case with most 17hh horses and you, you'd probably look ridiculous on my guy, he's got quite the barrel!


----------



## taylor12 (Dec 12, 2009)

He is beautiful.ide say 8,000 9,000


----------

